# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Lo que faltaba...

## F. Lázaro

... carnets para poder recoger setas o cortar espárragos, de risa. *¿Pero que les pasa a los políticos, se les ha cortocircuitado el cerebro o qué?*  :Confused:  :Mad: 




> http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...ors_picks=true
> 
> *La Generalitat hará pagar por coger setas en bosques públicos*
> 
> *Si el carnet de 'boletaire' funciona en la prueba piloto iniciada en Poblet, la medida se generalizará | Agricultura propone a los propietarios forestales que cobren por recolectar en sus fincas*
> 
> 
> 
> Lo de patear los bosques públicos recolectando setas sin pagar ni dar explicaciones a nadie tiene los días contados. El primer carnet de boletaire, en marcha desde ayer de forma experimental en los bosques del Paratge Natural d'Interès Nacional de Poblet (Conca de Barberà), junto al monasterio, será también obligatorio en todos los montes catalanes públicos. Eso sí, antes la Generalitat testará la nueva tasa, de 10 euros por boletaire y temporada, durante dos años en el paraje natural de Poblet. Si funciona se aplicará por todo el país con el doble objetivo de sensibilizar a los recolectores, para que sean más cívicos, y recaudar nuevos fondos para mejorar la gestión de los bosques, sea para prevenir incendios o para incrementar su productividad.
> ...

----------


## Luján

Pues no me parece mal del todo. Al final, 10 €/año es mucho menos de lo que te ahorras si las compraras.

Los montes de uso público son eso, de uso. Pero no de abuso. Y cada vez hay menos setas y la misma (o quizás más) gente que se dedica a cogerlas.

Otra cosa es que al final ese dinero no retorne, en forma de inversión, al monte. Que no lo hará, se quedará para tapar un poco el agujero de la _Generalitat_.

----------


## perdiguera

En esto de las setas pasa lo mismo que en otras actividades al aire libre, que hay algunos que recogen las setas como debe hacerse y otros que destrozan, al no saber cogerlas, el medio donde se reproducen imposibilitando la siguiente generación.

----------

